# Strange gun holster



## Ravage (Nov 19, 2011)

Once saw this in a photo, wonder why/how would anyone carry a gun like that. I understand it's more of a conceal carry.


----------



## TB1077 (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like it would be an easier draw with your knuckles away from your body (especially for a concealed carry where shirt or jacket would further restrict a good grip).  It also would allow for a tighter fit against the body (lower profile for concealment due to gripping from away from the body).  Just my observation anyways.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 19, 2011)

Right hand behind the back


----------



## TB1077 (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree it is definitely right handed (it would be very tough to grab that with your left hand).  I was assuming Ravage figured it was for the right hand, but was questioning why the nearly "upside down" angle.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd say it's just personal choice that a person may have thought it was harder to have the pistol grip facing outward and try to slide all four fingers between the grip and their back than to invert it and just slide their thumb between the grip and back and pull. Either way the hand is twisted about the same amount of degrees. 
I'm no expert though just my observation.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 19, 2011)

If you only have one holster, you make due with it...  generally, if you go for a carry at the back, you go for a left handed holster if you are right handed to keep the trigger down.  To each his/her own though.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 19, 2011)

It's a Galco SOB.

"Small Of Back" because of the way it's worn.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 20, 2011)

I have seen this holster being worn, IMO it didn't conceal well and since most people have to drive it would be uncomfortable, again IMO. I like a strong side belt holster that fits tight to my body.

Right now I'm carrying my Glock 27 in an C model X-Concealment holster. The Glock Sports holster for the price fits the bill too. It will carry most Glocks and does fit tight to the body. It also adopts to larger belts by cutting the  little stringers on the belt slots. (Mine is black.)


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 20, 2011)

Ravage - The only reason I could see carrying like this is because if you have to draw from the small of your back while concealed, you usually clear your clothing with your thumb against your body (at least that's how I learned).  I am guessing with this style holster, it allows you to keep the thumb there without having to rotate your hand to get your fingers behind the grip.

I am sure some people think it may be a smoother draw with less chance of a hang up on clothes.  Personally, I am not a fan of concealing back there.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 20, 2011)

I use SOB carry for a BUG paired with a primary handgun in a strong side hip holster.  Alternatively, the BUG is in an ankle holster, but that's slower.  It all depends on the mission.  I'll put a pic up later.  Typically it's two 1911s or an HK45 and HK45c.  This makes ammunition management easier and eliminates the need to mentally transition to a different manual of arms if I have to go to the BUG.

SOB offers very good concealment but reduced draw speeds relative to a strong side hip holster or appendix carry.  The dramatic rake that is typical of these rigs is to position the grip for a smoother draw and to the keep the muzzle very near the belt line for concealment.  

There are potential problems with this style holster, including possibly flagging yourself or a partner during the presentation, back injury if you fall on it, and inability to reach it/discomfort while driving.  Like anything else, it's a trade-off.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 20, 2011)

I used that type of holster for a while when working for a hedge fund.  I found myself constantly pulling out phones (had to carry 2 Blackberry's, 1 encrypted and 1 not)  keys, etc.  For a suit it worked well for me.  I wasn't printing and with the constant opening and closing of my suit jacket I wasn't "flashing" my firearm to all the traders on the floor. I liked it... but if I was driving for any time, or siting at a desk etc, I would go with something else.


----------



## danite (Jan 12, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> I'd say it's just personal choice that a person may have thought it was harder to have the pistol grip facing outward and try to slide all four fingers between the grip and their back than to invert it and just slide their thumb between the grip and back and pull. Either way the hand is twisted about the same amount of degrees.
> I'm no expert though just my observation.


 rt hand draw avoids sweeping body/legs/hip with muzzle


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 12, 2015)

danite said:


> rt hand draw avoids sweeping body/legs/hip with muzzle


Holy reserecrtion lol. Over 3 years ago. 

It's obviously a right hand draw. What I was referring to was its the same as other right hand draws. The carrier just felt that he could slide his thumb between his pistol and back easier than the more common right hand behind the hip holsters that have the pistol grip facing outward and require putting all 4 knuckles between the pistol and back.


----------



## danite (Jan 13, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Holy reserecrtion lol. Over 3 years ago.
> 
> It's obviously a right hand draw. What I was referring to was its the same as other right hand draws. The carrier just felt that he could slide his thumb between his pistol and back easier than the more common right hand behind the hip holsters that have the pistol grip facing outward and require putting all 4 knuckles between the pistol and back.


 the lazarus thread


----------

